# glutamine vs protein



## ac (Oct 12, 2001)

i've heard from alot of different sources that you shouldn't take protein and glutamine at the same time, something to do with the amino acids competing with each other. What i was wandering was whether or not to take protein or glutamine first thing in the morning and immediately after work out. I know that these are the best times to take both supplements. What i was thinking was to take glucose and glutamine immediatly after workout them protein about half an hour later-does this sound o.k because i always thought that protein should be taken as soon as possible after training? Also what should i take first thing in the morning protein or glutamine?
thanks,
ac


----------



## crowman (Oct 14, 2001)

If you are focusing on absorbing one particular substance, anything else you put in your stomach will interfer to some extent.  Aminos are aminos, I think it is perfectly ok to mix glutamine with protein.  Why do they put glutamine in MRPs?, I think it is fine


----------



## DaCypher (Oct 14, 2001)

Should glutamine and/or protein be taken on days that you don't work out?


----------



## ac (Oct 14, 2001)

da cypher - yes, these are the days when your body is growing!

crowman - i thought the same but alot of people say that the amino acids compete for absorbtion. I have heard this from alot of different sources. I'm not sure, does anyone else know?


----------



## cytrix (Oct 14, 2001)

amino acids compete with one another. i take my glutamine right sfter working out by itself (simply put it in my mouth and rinse down w/water), then 10min later my protein-carb-creatine shake.


----------



## DaCypher (Oct 14, 2001)

How about creatine?  Should it be taken on off days as well?


----------



## ac (Oct 15, 2001)

i only take creatine after a workout.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by DaCypher *_
> Should glutamine and/or protein be taken on days that you don't work out?


Most definitely!






> _*Originally posted by DaCypher *_
> How about creatine? Should it be taken on off days as well


It's debatable. Worst thing that will happen is you piss out whatever is not used.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 16, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> It's debatable. Worst thing that will happen is you piss out whatever is not used.



*** Theres not much to debate if you are taking in what the body uses up. In other words if you are taking 3 grms a day for matinence ad you skip a day then you are losing out.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> Theres not much to debate if you are taking in what the body uses up. In other words if you are taking 3 grms a day for matinence ad you skip a day then you are losing out.




True, but how do you know if you're getting enough creatine from natural sources on the days you do not take it in supplement form? 
That's all I was saying.


----------



## ac (Oct 17, 2001)

i heard that creatine levels in your body only drop after working out so you only have to take creatine post workout. If you top up your creatine levels after training then levels stay the same until your next training day. Is this rubbish?


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 17, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ac *_
> i heard that creatine levels in your body only drop after working out so you only have to take creatine post workout. If you top up your creatine levels after training then levels stay the same until your next training day. Is this rubbish?



*** Well, an analogy would be a sponge.
Each time you work out you squeeze the sponge and lose some
creatine. Taking it in postworkout would ensure that the stores are full until the next day.  I don't know exactly how many hours it is until the creatine stores drop so that would be interesting to find out.
Hmmmmm looks like I got some researching to do.

Prince, one would need a fair amount of meat  to ensure the stores were full.
If a person does happen to eat copious amounts of meat then I guess there wouldn't be any worries.


----------



## gopro (Oct 18, 2001)

Take your glutamine in peptide form and you will absorb it fine along with your protein...


----------



## ac (Oct 18, 2001)

i don't have it in peptide form i've only got the powder l-glutamine


----------



## gopro (Oct 18, 2001)

Well,then yes...it should be taken on an empty stomach at least 30 minutes before food.Best times to take a 5 gram dose:upon awakening,pre-workout,post workout,and before bed.


----------



## ac (Oct 18, 2001)

so when should i take protein shake because these are also the best times for protein.


----------



## gopro (Oct 19, 2001)

Take your protein shake 20-30 minutes after your glutamine...


----------



## ac (Oct 19, 2001)

cheers!


----------



## gopro (Oct 19, 2001)

And cheers to u my friend!


----------

